# Is High Country Club worth the money?



## Brian222golf (Aug 27, 2007)

I am seriously thinking about joining HCC and I need to get some feedback.  My wife and I both have the summers off and it seems like the club would fit into our schedules just perfectly.  It really looks like a great deal.  Could you please tell me the good things about the club and some the drawbacks.  One last thing, do any of you have young children and how has the club worked with them.

Thanks for you feedback.

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it....and I have two kids 8yo and 12yo.

It depends on the level you are interested in joining as there are more restrictions with the lower prices options.

If you join at a level that includes one holiday week and one long term week, you will be very happy.

Please search thru the many HCC threads on this forum and then post specific questions and we will try to help.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 27, 2007)

bill's thread on availability RIGHT NOW (last week of summer for many schools) seems like a pretty great snapshot of the flexibility provided by the club >
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53928

also the trial membership offer is currently set to end friday.


----------



## whatmough (Aug 28, 2007)

If you have flexibility in the summers, HCC should be ideal.  Most of the ski destinations are beautiful in the summer and many are wide open.  Beach locations should be no problem either with a little advance planning.  Most are 2-4 BR and quite kid friendly.

We are retired and live in Arizona so we have travelled mostly in summer to avoid the heat and have had no problem going where we want when we want.

Only negative is bring a fan when you visit the ski resorts in summer.  Despite what the natives say, it does get hot and there's no AC.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 28, 2007)

Brian,

A quick snapshot to answer your questions (IMHO):

Locations
Ski - Great!
USA Beach - Good and getting better
INT Beach - Great!
Golf - Good, not a priority
City - Limited but adding future destinations
INT - Great! but limited, adding in future

Property Quality - Several opulent, others outstanding.  All luxurious investment quality.

Availability - Very good, much better than timeshares, exchanging, etc.

Organized Activities - Varies from property to property; none to too many.

Concierge - Great!!  Extremely nice and accommodating!!

Property Management - Very good and very accessible in properties I've visited

Company Financial Status - Solid with transparent financial disclosure

Future - Very Bright!!

Worth the money? - Your decision.  FWIW - I have yet to hear of a High Country Club member that regretted becoming a member.  In fact, we all rave about HCC so much I'm a little concerned that HCC is becoming cult status.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

i was originally concerned about availability, but that doesnt really seem to be much of an issue at all.

so the only thing keeping me from signing up for say the base plan today, is that their property selection isnt a great fit for me personally, one of the same things i feel about ER. that can of course change, but IMHO you can get a fairly good sense of the club's growth strategy from whatever their current portofolio is, and what their "next destinations" are. 

actually IMHO, between ER and HCC, HCC has most of the advantages. and ER is considerably more expensive. 

IMHO the only two advantages ER has are higher maximum value-added, and if you split the ultra plan with 2 other people it costs less than affiliate and allows anyone you want to use your nights.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 28, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Worth the money? - Your decision.  FWIW - I have yet to hear of a High Country Club member that regretted becoming a member.  In fact, we all rave about HCC so much I'm a little concerned that HCC is becoming cult status.



Doug....how does the cool-aid taste today?

Seriously, HCC is the "Closest" priced Destination Club to the higher end timeshares and thus is more in line with what a typical TUGer is used to. I have posted several threads on how HCC is actually less expensive than a Marriott Ski week, DVC, or other top timeshare resorts.

I personally think HCC (and all other DCs) are way better than timeshares. There are about a dozen HCC members on TUG and at least one member from ER, PE, BH, thus we get various opinions.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 28, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I personally think HCC (and all other DCs) are way better than timeshares. There are about a dozen HCC members on TUG and at least one member from ER, PE, BH, thus we get various opinions.



Good point.  I don't believe I've ever seen any of the DC members speak a discouraging word.  This bodes well for the DC concept!


----------



## whatmough (Aug 28, 2007)

IMHO the only two advantages ER has are higher maximum value-added, and if you split the ultra plan with 2 other people it costs less than affiliate and allows anyone you want to use your nights.[/QUOTE]


Very good point.  This is the best value membership alternative if you have family, business associates or friends that also like to travel.  There is no limit on the number of people that can be a part of the group and it gives great flexibility.  We own one private membership, plus we started out sharing an additional group membership with another person.  That group has now "swelled" to include 2 more couples.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

> plus we started out sharing an additional group membership with another person. That group has now "swelled" to include 2 more couples.


 in which club?


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 28, 2007)

To answer your question whether or not HCC is worth it do this simple test. Go to expedia.com. Look for a hotel December 22-29 in Cabo San Lucas. Look under Villa La Estancia. You will find that they have a 2 bedroom villa at Villa la Estancia available for $10,988.82 for the week. HCC has a two bedroom villa at Villa la Estancia. Go to Lacosta.com.  Search for a 2 bedroom villa in May, June, July or August. For one week the fee is $15,711. HCC has a two bedroom condo at La Costa. Go to VRBO.com. Look for a Village Hall Condo in Beaver Creek. Try to book it for a week in early spring skiing. $9625 for one week. (That is a discounted rate by an owner. A single room at the Park Hyatt goes for $7,500 for the week- Village Hall has access to the Hyatt pool) HCC has a 3/4BR at Village Hall Condo.
Is HCC worth it? If you were to get even one of those weeks with a membership, you would cover the yearly dues for a Private Membership and still have five more weeks to book for free!  This is a no brainer.


----------



## Bourne (Aug 28, 2007)

LTTravel said:


> To answer your question whether or not HCC is worth it do this simple test. Go to expedia.com. Look for a hotel December 22-29 in Cabo San Lucas. Look under Villa La Estancia. You will find that they have a 2 bedroom villa at Villa la Estancia available for $10,988.82 for the week. HCC has a two bedroom villa at Villa la Estancia. Go to Lacosta.com.  Search for a 2 bedroom villa in May, June, July or August. For one week the fee is $15,711. HCC has a two bedroom condo at La Costa. Go to VRBO.com. Look for a Village Hall Condo in Beaver Creek. Try to book it for a week in early spring skiing. $9625 for one week. (That is a discounted rate by an owner. A single room at the Park Hyatt goes for $7,500 for the week- Village Hall has access to the Hyatt pool) HCC has a 3/4BR at Village Hall Condo.
> Is HCC worth it? If you were to get even one of those weeks with a membership, you would cover the yearly dues for a Private Membership and still have five more weeks to book for free!  This is a no brainer.



To add on to the list, Omni in Orlando charges 750-1000 for the three bed unit during regular season. Prime time and holiday week are 50% more. 

That's 6000-9000 bucks for a week.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

OTOH, for example >

Cabo San Lucas & San Jose del Cabo (one of most expensive areas in MX)

http://www.vrbo.com/144099 3BR (10) infinity pool - $270/nt 
http://www.vrbo.com/112206 4BR (8) pool, beach - from $300/nt


----------



## whatmough (Aug 28, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> in which club?



High Country, Kag


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 28, 2007)

The Montecristo property you highlited is up in the cliffs on the Pacific side of Cabo. Not my favorite location. But at that price, I think there may be something wrong because the maintenance fee for that property is about $1900 per week. The going rate for that property is $6000 to $10,000 per week as you can see for the other listings. I think that this is either an abberation or an error. The other property you refer to is Northeast of San Jose del Cabo(not Cabo san Lucas- a different city), not Southeast as the web site states. It is way out of the way and although this area may be up and coming, I would not even consider going there, and the property does not look great. The Villa la Estancia property is in Medano beach, walking distance to town with restaurants, nightlife, supermarkets, people and fun. No comparison. You can convince yourself that HCC is not a great deal, so go have fun at that property and you can come visit me and regret your choice.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

gotcha whatmough.

LTTravel, so the first one likely has the wrong rate, and the second one is mislabeled. point taken. HOWEVER, Los Cabos is one of the most expensive areas in MX, and basically everywhere else can be much cheaper. 

_HCC is going to have a 4BR (presumably detached villa) in Punta Mita._



> No comparison.


 regardless of this specific example, everyone can have their own "comparison" based on personal preferences.



> You can convince yourself that HCC is not a great deal, so go have fun at that property and you can come visit me and regret your choice.


 so you first mischaracterize my statements, then call me an idiot, based on YOUR mischaracterization?

ive explained why im not joining HCC, and i will never regret it. if my reason becomes no longer applicable, then i will join and not regret that either.


----------



## LTTravel (Aug 28, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> gotcha whatmough.
> 
> LTTravel, so the first one likely has the wrong rate, and the second one is mislabeled. point taken. HOWEVER, Los Cabos is one of the most expensive areas in MX, and basically everywhere else can be much cheaper. HCC is going to have a 4BR presumably detached villa in Punta Mita.
> 
> ...




I am sorry, but I don't get your point, and you obviously don't get mine. The point I was trying to make is that you have six chances to make a reservation which will be worth your yearly membership dues and the rest is a bonus. This is a simple value or monetary comparison. You were comparing the listed properties with the HCC properties. And if you compare the properties themselves and the value of the properties, I still say "no comparison". I don't think that that was a mischaracterization of your post.  If you have no interest in traveling to any of the destinations or any of the homes or any of the home configurations that HCC has then your comparison and decision is the correct one for you.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 28, 2007)

> you obviously don't get mine.



1. i understood your point when you first made it. 

2. please refrain from making personal comments. thank you.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 28, 2007)

As the moderator of this forum...things are getting out of hand.

Let's keep the personal comments to ourselves and focus on the Original Post in this thread.

As a personal note:

I stayed at the HCC Turks and Caicos property in June and it was fantastic. The rental rates there were about $800 per night in off season and $1200 per night during high season. Thus, I think I made a great decision to join HCC.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Sep 4, 2007)

LTTravel said:


> To answer your question whether or not HCC is worth it do this simple test. Go to expedia.com. Look for a hotel December 22-29 in Cabo San Lucas. Look under Villa La Estancia. You will find that they have a 2 bedroom villa at Villa la Estancia available for $10,988.82 for the week. HCC has a two bedroom villa at Villa la Estancia. Go to Lacosta.com.  Search for a 2 bedroom villa in May, June, July or August. For one week the fee is $15,711. HCC has a two bedroom condo at La Costa. Go to VRBO.com. Look for a Village Hall Condo in Beaver Creek. Try to book it for a week in early spring skiing. $9625 for one week. (That is a discounted rate by an owner. A single room at the Park Hyatt goes for $7,500 for the week- Village Hall has access to the Hyatt pool) HCC has a 3/4BR at Village Hall Condo.
> Is HCC worth it? If you were to get even one of those weeks with a membership, you would cover the yearly dues for a Private Membership and still have five more weeks to book for free!  This is a no brainer.



I guess it may depend on the location:

1. Rosemary Beach, FL, 2BR, 2BA, 1400 SF loft condo.  Highest weekly rate per website is $2,275.  Looks like the same building.  HCC represents average value.

2. Stowe, 3BD snowflake, Februay ski week is $4,838.  HCC excellent value.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 5, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> I guess it may depend on the location:
> 
> 1. Rosemary Beach, FL, 2BR, 2BA, 1400 SF loft condo.  Highest weekly rate per website is $2,275.  Looks like the same building.  HCC represents average value.
> 
> 2. Stowe, 3BD snowflake, Februay ski week is $4,838.  HCC excellent value.



These two properties were quickly obtained by HCC to establish an East Coast presence when membership exploded for them.  Even though they are very nice properties in good locations, I do not consider them representative of the value of the entire HCC property portfolio.  For example, the next two properties that HCC added on the East Coast are Hilton Head (great value, review coming) and Outer Banks (unbelievable value).  They have also said that all new beach properties will be oceanfront.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 5, 2007)

I just booked HCC in Stowe for December 29, 2007 - January 5, 2008.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 5, 2007)

@ ~4 months out, not bad at all 

how many other properties are still avail for XMAS/NYE?


----------



## travelguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I just booked HCC in Stowe for December 29, 2007 - January 5, 2008.



Nice! 

Just don't book the following week (Jan 5 - 12).  I need to keep that open for a free "last minute" week at the end of my membership year!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 5, 2007)

actually, what TUG HCC members could do is cooperate to book/cancel weeks to make sure there is avail for those who want it


----------



## travelguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> actually, what TUG HCC members could do is cooperate to book/cancel weeks to make sure there is avail for those who want it



Who says we're not already doing that?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 5, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just don't book the following week (Jan 5 - 12).  I need to keep that open for a free "last minute" week at the end of my membership year!



Perhaps we can meet on that last day in Stowe.

I actually gave up my NYC Times Square reservation for New Years as the wife did not want to experience the "fun" of the city during the ball drop. Sometimes, I have to compromise on travel.


----------



## vineyarder (Sep 6, 2007)

> I actually gave up my NYC Times Square reservation for New Years as the wife did not want to experience the "fun" of the city during the ball drop. Sometimes, I have to compromise on travel.



Ouch - that must have been hard to give up!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 6, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> Ouch - that must have been hard to give up!



For me it was because I really wanted to be in the City for the ball drop.....but as you know, marriage is a series of compromises. My kids also wanted to go the NYC but are happy that we are going to Stowe. My wife wants the kids to be older before going to NYC during the busiest time of the year.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Perhaps we can meet on that last day in Stowe.



Love to except we can't get to Stowe until after Orthodox Christmas (Jan 7th) due to excessive holiday celebrations!!  However, if I can book that week as "last minute" at N/C, you could stay in the unit until the 8th and we could meet that day?  If not, I'll catch you on our next trip to South Beach or somewhere in-between.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> For me it was because I really wanted to be in the City for the ball drop.....but as you know, marriage is a series of compromises. My kids also wanted to go the NYC but are happy that we are going to Stowe. My wife wants the kids to be older before going to NYC during the busiest time of the year.



To Bill's credit, he did offer this week to some of the other HCC members on TUG before turning it back to HCC.  I would have taken it except I'm already booked into the HGVC Flamingo in Vegas for New Year's eve.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 6, 2007)

travelguy said:


> To Bill's credit, he did offer this week to some of the other HCC members on TUG before turning it back to HCC.  I would have taken it except I'm already booked into the HGVC Flamingo in Vegas for New Year's eve.



I sent a PM to TUG HCC members offering the NYC property as I knew it would be desirable. I did not want to post the offer until I gave everyone a shot at it. Nobody could make it, thus, I gave it back to HCC. I am sure some member is very happy to get it.


----------



## saluki (Sep 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I sent a PM to TUG HCC members offering the NYC property as I knew it would be desirable. I did not want to post the offer until I gave everyone a shot at it. Nobody could make it, thus, I gave it back to HCC. I am sure some member is very happy to get it.



I guess us lowly trial members don't rate a PM...

  

(No problem though, Beaver Creek is calling our name)


----------



## travelguy (Sep 7, 2007)

saluki said:


> I guess us lowly trial members don't rate a PM...
> 
> 
> 
> (No problem though, Beaver Creek is calling our name)



Bill's PM to me was way back in May, I believe before you joined HCC.  You know the saying .... the early bird gets the HCC NYC New Years Eve reservation!  Don't worry, you're now on "the list".


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think trial HCC members can book holiday weeks...sorry.


----------



## saluki (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just teasing, no worries.


----------

